# Advice for new Canon Lens



## Stussy (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey everyone, hoping I can get some friendlt advice on what lens to purchase.

I have a Canon 450D and currently use a 18-200 and a 8mm fisheye, but looking for something to fill the gap.

Ideally after a wide angle lens fixed or zoom for interior shoots normally in darkness so a larger aperutre would be handy, but as always not looking to spend a fortune on it, up to around 300/400 notes?

Thinking about the Sigma 10-22mm or the Tokina 11-16?

Any advice please?


----------



## krela (Mar 1, 2012)

Tokina.


----------



## Priority 7 (Mar 1, 2012)

Tokina for sure


----------



## night crawler (Mar 1, 2012)

Not tried the Tokina but the Sigma is very good.


----------



## Krypton (Mar 1, 2012)

Tokina, slightly more expensive but much better- copes better in low light.

The canon 10-22 is also very good


----------



## The Cat Crept In (Mar 1, 2012)

Sigma 10 20. For me.


----------



## rossd001 (Mar 1, 2012)

Im in the same situation and have been looking at the Canon for a few weeks now!


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 1, 2012)

Most of my shots are with the Tokina 11-16mm cant get over how much i can fit in at 11mm its a fantastic quality well made lens, really wide without the fisheye distortion (altho i love that look too < i want a Samyang 8mm now


----------



## muppet (Mar 1, 2012)

i use a sigma 10 20 nice lens


----------



## Pincheck (Mar 1, 2012)

They are both reasonable lens it will come down to personal preference i use the sigma 10-20mm but Now people who use the Tokina to great effect as well. Would say thou the sigma if buying second hand make sure the focus is not soft as it cost about £92 to get it fixed by them otherwise as mentioned the distortion at 10 is not really a problem. you could go into Jessops and try them both out then leave once you have to see which appeals good luck. Both hold their value well as they are always in demand


----------



## KingRat (Mar 1, 2012)

Sigma wasalways my 1st choice then I got the Canon one - OMFGG !!

Then I brought a Nikon, so .......

Sigma 10-20 1:4-5.6 DC HSM (EX) (well loved, well used but clean and tidy) £260.00 ex p&p
Canon EFs 10-22 1:3.4-4.5 USM (no box but as new, used twice) £450 inc p&p


----------



## Stussy (Mar 1, 2012)

KingRat said:


> Sigma wasalways my 1st choice then I got the Canon one - OMFGG !!
> 
> Then I brought a Nikon, so .......
> 
> ...



I saw you were selling a lens, but also noticed you dont like paypal and since am all the way up in scotland


----------



## Pincheck (Mar 1, 2012)

Stussy said:


> I saw you were selling a lens, but also noticed you dont like paypal and since am all the way up in scotland



Never noticed you where in Aberdeen you looked here they are supposed to be good http://www.ffordes.com/


----------



## Stussy (Mar 1, 2012)

Pincheck said:


> Never noticed you where in Aberdeen you looked here they are supposed to be good http://www.ffordes.com/



Never heard of them before, will check them out, thanks!


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 1, 2012)

I think every urbexers ends up at this crossroads eventually. 
I use the sigma, mainly because of the price, and I borrowed one first an liked it. 
Tokina has a real following, but some people don't get on with it, and somehow end up with bad pics. 
Heard patsies for the canon, but it's dear. 

If you can get to a camera shop with all 3 you'll be laughing! 

Despite having a good selection of lenses I only take a 10-20, and a 50mm prime on explores, and holidays now..


----------



## KingRat (Mar 2, 2012)

Stussy said:


> I saw you were selling a lens, but also noticed you dont like paypal and since am all the way up in scotland



Cheque?
Bank transfer?
Gold teeth?


----------



## Landsker (Mar 2, 2012)

Since getting a 10-20 its never been off the camera! Im sure whichever one you go for you wont regret it.


----------



## night crawler (Mar 2, 2012)

KingRat said:


> Cheque?
> Bank transfer?
> Gold teeth?



Got three gold teeth, any good for the sigma


----------



## sj9966 (Mar 2, 2012)

Sigma 8-16 is excellent and very wide, the Tamron 10-24 is also very good and reasonably priced.


----------



## Stussy (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone for their advice, struck a deal with KingRat for his sigma 10-22, stoked to say the least!


----------



## muppix (Mar 2, 2012)

If you have any pennies left over, think about a fast prime. Giving up the zoom makes you think about your compositions a lot more and you'll love the lower F-stops for their low light ability and bokeh.


----------



## KingRat (Mar 2, 2012)

muppix said:


> If you have any pennies left over, think about a fast prime. Giving up the zoom makes you think about your compositions a lot more and you'll love the lower F-stops for their low light ability and bokeh.



Got one of those up for grabs too:

Sigma 30mm 1:1.4 DC HSM (EX) (well loved, well used but an awesome bit of glass) £200 ex p&p


----------

